# EvenTT14 ideas



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all, We are after a few ideas for a venue for EvenTT 14. We were looking at Brooklands but it is fully booked this year so may be a venue for 2015. So if anyone has any ideas for a good venue please post on here or pm me. Thanks.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Mal,

Not suggesting that everybody will approve but in the past the considerations have been (In my mind anyway):

Blackpool Stanley Park or seafront near Pleasure Beach
Southport Ainsdale Beach for something different
Donnington 
Bentley Museum Crewe
Stanford Hall
Curborough Sprint Circuit
York Somewhere?
Trentham Gardens
West London Audi? (Huge)
Wickstead Park

I will have a think about some more but it will need to be booked soon or dates will be gone.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 for donnington

Or why not try to use the same place as GTI International so we can offer the drag strip?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

One of the best venues has to be The National Motor Museum at Beaulieu.

However geographically it is not ideal for the northerners.


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> One of the best venues has to be The National Motor Museum at Beaulieu.
> 
> However geographically it is not ideal for the northerners.


I would LOVE this.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Santa Pod..


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

What is it with people who live down south who seem scared to attend anything above Oxford?

People have to consider that yes a location might be excellent but some members from the north of England will have to travel 5 hours which may put some off but then you have the scottish members who could have to travel up to 10 hours each way which turns the weekend into a massive financial burden meaning some who may have attended if it had been more central may have turned up.

Also I fail to see why a "motor museum" would be a brilliant location for a weekend event.

Surely after you have walked around the museum theres not much else to do plus you would also have to find local accommodation at another large cost where if it was at somewhere like Shakespeare raceway, York raceway, Donnington raceway etc there is camping available.

Even Billing aquadrome would be better than a museum.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Santa Pod..


I would love Santa Pod, iconic location.

Usually have Run what ya brung events so could have a shot on the strip plus they offer camping and a decent price.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> One of the best venues has to be The National Motor Museum at Beaulieu.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The venue of EveTT01's huge success 8)


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Anywhere with a track or Santapod!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> What is it with people who live down south who seem scared to attend anything above Oxford?
> 
> People have to consider that yes a location might be excellent but some members from the north of England will have to travel 5 hours which may put some off but then you have the scottish members who could have to travel up to 10 hours each way which turns the weekend into a massive financial burden meaning some who may have attended if it had been more central may have turned up.
> 
> ...


I assume you have never been to Beaulieu?

And there are loads of camp sites in the New Forest for you (try Sandy Balls) 

(... and I would moor my yacht at nearby Bucklers Hard and walk up entering through the back entrance with the museum's residents code) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, will get busy tomorrow as I am off work and try and get something sorted. 8)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Is the Isle of Wight too far south? :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes. :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Why not have it at RAF Lossiemouth.

I have a few friends who would hook us up. 

Too far north for the southerners?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> Why not have it at RAF Lossiemouth.
> 
> I have a few friends who would hook us up.
> 
> Too far north for the southerners?


I know of two members who'd go


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wherever it is there are going to peeps who dont agree..just pick a spot and be done with it.
We all know its going to be South of Brum which is a pity.
Steve


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bruntingthrope has a massive track, plenty of scope for an event.

Bruntingthorpe Aerodrome and Proving Ground is a privately owned airport in Leicestershire near the village of Bruntingthorpe. It was opened as RAF Bruntingthorpe in 1942.

http://www.bruntingthorpe.com/

Also in the middle, so middle of the north / south thing!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spike said:


> Bruntingthrope has a massive track, plenty of scope for an event.
> 
> Bruntingthorpe Aerodrome and Proving Ground is a privately owned airport in Leicestershire near the village of Bruntingthorpe. It was opened as RAF Bruntingthorpe in 1942.
> 
> ...


Too expensive, needs marshalling and no catering..but it is not far from Santa Pod..
Steve


----------



## prop135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> Why not have it at RAF Lossiemouth.
> 
> I have a few friends who would hook us up.
> 
> ...


Not too far for me but I would prefer Kinloss. The Kimberley in Findhorn is in need of a visit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Instead of a national meet how about making it an international meet at the Nurburgring.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Instead of a national meet how about making it an international meet at the Nurburgring.


Just like ClanTT has an international meet along their AGM. I bet a good number of French, Dutch and Germans would turn up


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there not a map of where all the members are from? Surely any potential venue should be slap-bang in the middle of the most densely populated area to get the most people going? (Providing there's something vaguely interesting in that area?)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree there has to be a smarter way of choosing the "nearest to most" geographical location - but it's never gonna happen.
Someone way smarter than me could probably implement a way to do it digitally - but instead it'll just have to continue to be a case of sticking a pin in the middle of the map and presuming that its equidistant for the majority. Whereas in fact there may be a higher concentration of participants in the north, for example. In which case it would make sense to have the event in the north.
But ! There is another variable ! Some people would have a "maximum travel range" - a point at which they wouldn't be willing to travel. Still, even that could be implemented somehow  although I'd imagine there'd have to be a minimum set, like 2 or 3 hours (or measured in miles maybe). Otherwise everyone would stick in 30 minutes and there'd be no point !

Any web developer up for it ? :lol:


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

mullum said:


> I agree there has to be a smarter way of choosing the "nearest to most" geographical location - but it's never gonna happen.
> Someone way smarter than me could probably implement a way to do it digitally - but instead it'll just have to continue to be a case of sticking a pin in the middle of the map and presuming that its equidistant for the majority. Whereas in fact there may be a higher concentration of participants in the north, for example. In which case it would make sense to have the event in the north.
> But ! There is another variable ! Some people would have a "maximum travel range" - a point at which they wouldn't be willing to travel. Still, even that could be implemented somehow  although I'd imagine there'd have to be a minimum set, like 2 or 3 hours (or measured in miles maybe). Otherwise everyone would stick in 30 minutes and there'd be no point !
> 
> Any web developer up for it ? :lol:


Crumbs, that's,all a bit much for a car club isn't it?!!

Let's just see what Mal comes back with


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's why I said "never gonna happen" 
But it would be possible, the tools are out there.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The trouble I'm having is that we normally have the meet in the summer and that's when circuits and drag strips have all there events hence they are all booked ! The international event sounds good but will be too much to plan for this year. Got a couple of ideas just waiting for a couple of calls and mails to be returned. It will be sorted soon hopefully ! 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Wherever it is there are going to peeps who dont agree..just pick a spot and be done with it.
> We all know its going to be South of Brum which is a pity.
> Steve


i dont mind going up norfffff

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

X marks the spot.










J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

But what spot exactly does that mark?!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stueyturn said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > I agree there has to be a smarter way of choosing the "nearest to most" geographical location - but it's never gonna happen.
> ...


It's already been done. There's a postcode map I drew up (in A33) and a database of partial postcodes me, Mark Davies and Peter put together giving TTOC member locations which is available to all reps. There is also a TTforum map that Hoggy started in off topic. Centre of gravity is not the only criteria though.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NickG said:


> But what spot exactly does that mark?!


just above leeds apparently lol

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

malstt said:


> The trouble I'm having is that we normally have the meet in the summer and that's when circuits and drag strips have all there events hence they are all booked ! The international event sounds good but will be too much to plan for this year. Got a couple of ideas just waiting for a couple of calls and mails to be returned. It will be sorted soon hopefully ! 8)


Mal, if summer weekends are pretty well booked already, why not go for two meets this year? One further north, say in Spring, with a second meet in Autumn somewhere south? More events to look forward to and also easier for northerners / southerners to attend  
I agree that an international meet would need longer planning than just a few months


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble I'm having is that we normally have the meet in the summer and that's when circuits and drag strips have all there events hence they are all booked ! The international event sounds good but will be too much to plan for this year. Got a couple of ideas just waiting for a couple of calls and mails to be returned. It will be sorted soon hopefully ! 8)
> ...


I like the sound of this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

but what if the southerners want to meet the northerners I cant be putting up with TTSam from Croydon (init bruv) all the time! lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a good idea. If you want to meet the northerners you go to both events. Simple.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

or just have one event and kill two birds with 1 stone  lol

J
xx


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anything been decided yet? I'm itching to fill a space on my calendar!  
(Apologies for my impatience)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will hopefully be announced soon.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooh, you tease!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

If they leave it any longer they may find some have already made plans.

If there is any info it needs to be out there asap really


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Give the guys a chance. We know from previous years that it'll be at a weekend beginning/middle July


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I agree if you want as many people to attend as possible to support the event then you need to get the date out at least ASAP! This needs to be sorted out a lot earlier next year as previous years numbers at the annual events/ AGMs have proved. A lot of people have to consider work commitments, holidays etc and all the major car events have announced their dates some time ago?


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

were we at this year chaps ?hopefully near the middle of the uk which is car orientated proving ground or something


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

bigbison said:


> were we at this year chaps ?hopefully near the middle of the uk which is car orientated proving ground or something


Apparently they went and viewed a location the other day.

Hopefully will be announced very soon.


----------

